# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Processmaker BPM (pentaho ou exel)

## piach

bonjour
ma question concerne le BPM . j'utilise processmaker pour modeliser un processus mtier d'entreprise , j'ai cre un dynaform danslequel j'ai insr un Grid .je veux utiliser les donnes entres par l'utilisateur pour former des graphes ,j'ai trouv une solution : pentaho mais elle ne marche que sur la version payante de processmaker.y'a t'il d'autres solution ,exel parexemple ...
merci

----------

